# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Sota Bio Tuner

## Astrius

Has anyone here experimented with this device? It seems that lucid dreaming is frequently associated with it... although often as a reported "side effect" ! 

For legal reasons the company that makes it isn't allowed to say what effects one might expect from each of the six different settings. So although I now have the device, I'm not sure which setting is most likely to promote lucidity. Anyone have any insights?

Sota Bio Tuner *link removed*

----------


## ZmillA

Interesting, keep us updated on your findings  :smiley: 

I haven't heard of this device before

----------


## Clairity

> Has anyone here experimented with this device? It seems that lucid dreaming is frequently associated with it... although often as a reported "side effect" ! 
> 
> For legal reasons the company that makes it isn't allowed to say what effects one might expect from each of the six different settings. So although I now have the device, I'm not sure which setting is most likely to promote lucidity. Anyone have any insights?
> 
> Sota Bio Tuner *link removed*



This is interesting.. I've never heard of this device either. 

It's strange that for "legal" reasons they can't tell you what effects the settings have. Why would you sell something if you can't say what it does?

Where did you read that a "side effect" is lucid dreaming.. I couldn't find that on the website you gave.

.

----------


## Astrius

Some sites that sell the device do actually mention lucid dreaming as a positive benefit. However, as I was researching the product, I also read several articles that spoke of it as a side effect. For example:

"*The most troublesome side effect that has been noted almost universally is that it stimulates lucid dreaming.* Some people who have been shut off from their dreams are a little alarmed, at first."
_
And in another article:_

"Users of the BT-5 have reported startling memory transformations. A woman of Dr. Beck’s acquaintances suffered a spinal block 25 years ago and was unable to recall phone numbers or addresses. After using the BT-5 for a single day she remembered phone numbers from even 20 years earlier. Dr. Beck claims amazing things for the memory. 'They’re just there. It also a specific for stress reduction, anxiety, depression, insomnia.'

There appears to be an overdose plateau: Forty minutes realizes good results, forty-five won’t do damage, but it undoes the benefits.

*An interesting side effect of the BT-5 pertains to lucid dreaming.* Memories of dreams can be vivid and persistent. This could be an ideal device for dream researchers."

----------


## Brandon Heat

Looks very interesting I wonder if testimonials for this are true or if they are simply fabricated. If this device actually works that would simply be awesome. Every bit helps especially if this helps as much as it "appears" to.

----------


## Astrius

> Looks very interesting I wonder if testimonials for this are true or if they are simply fabricated. If this device actually works that would simply be awesome. Every bit helps especially if this helps as much as it "appears" to.



Well it certainly does _something_. I tried it on Mode 4 and it lit-up my mind like a Xmas tree (that's the only way I can describe it). I went to bed that night and was still awake 6 hours later! I've since learned, however (from the information below) that Modes 3 and 6 may be better for lucid dreaming purposes. But this is just a guess.

*INFO...*

Settings 2 & 3 and 5 & 6 may be more relaxing, whereas the 111 Hz. may be more energizing.  Settings 2 and 5 represent the DELTA brainwave frequency, normally associated with deep sleep and release of deeply embedded stress patterns. The 7.83 setting ( no. 3 and 6 ) represents the middle ALPHA brainwave frequency and is associated with a relaxed, but very focused mental state.

Also, creativity, superlearning, memory improvement, intuitive insights and more.  BT-7 may be used any time of day.  It is important to use the BT-7 each day for 2 to 3 weeks in order to achieve the maximum benefits. 

There is no need to repeat the entire 2 to 3 weeks if you happen to skip a day or two.  Following the initial series of sessions, BT-7 may be used on occasion as desired to maintain the initial improvements.  For example, memory improvements may last up to 1 year before additional sessions are necessary. 

Other gains may be more temporary and require more frequent reinforcement. Individual results will vary.

----------


## blue_space87

Hmm.. I may purchase this sometime.  If the woman did memorize phone numbers from 20 years earlier.. then I may definitely purchase this.

----------


## blue_space87

Wait, what? What does this thing do? How do you use it, etc?

----------


## Astrius

From SharingHealth:

We are recommending yet another of Bob Beck’s electronic devices. For information about Bob Beck and his research see  Researchers to Know section. 

The original Beck Brain Tuners, the BT5 and BT6, were available from 1983 until early in 2000. Starting early in 2000, with Bob Beck’s licensing, SOTA Instruments Inc. stepped in to continue to make Beck’s units available. With an improved design, the unit has been renamed to that of Bio–Tuner.

As a Cranial Electro Stimulation (CES) device, research on Beck’s Brain Tuner is referred to in two recently published books: MegaBrain Power by Michael Hutchison and SuperLearning 2000 by Sheila Ostrander and Lynn Schroeder.

Over the years, suppliers of Beck’s Brain Tuners apparently received feedback from individuals who found the units were instrumental in helping them overcome addictions, insomnia, depression, learning disorders and pain. Unfortunately, no company was dedicated to formally recording or collecting these testimonials. SOTA Instruments Inc. is now asking customers to report on their use of Beck’s Bio–Tuner.

            Bob Beck’s 1983 lecture on Cranial Electro Stimulation (CES) and his Brain Tuner is reported in The Beck Protocol Handbook. This handbook package provides all the information needed to use the Bio-Tuner. See Electrifying Books & Videos section.

 Introduction to the Beck Protocol:
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?doc...23462993133294

How to Use the Beck Protocol:
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?doc...94760973110305

----------


## DrTechnical

Interesting post. I don't own this particular device, though I've been experimenting with CES for lucid dream induction for about two years now. I actually have some very interesting results and my research continues.

So I ask a simple question. If a CES device was constructed that had lucid dream induction capabilites on par with Galantamine, what do you all think about your personal interest in such a device? Does the notion of passing a light AC current from ear to ear freak people out, or would you be open minded about?

What price point would you expect to pay for such a device? Bear in mind that Galantamine costs about 1-2 dollars per dose. If and when Laberges patent issues, he's obviously going to pursue licensing fees to market G as a lucid dream supplement which will drive up costs.

Astrius, in your particular case did you have any noticable effect on dream recall or lucidity? For the record, the signal properties I've honed in on for lucid dream induction are quite different than what the BT7 device does. There happens to be tons of CES research on the web if you know where to look, FYI. I can PM people if anyone is interested.

----------


## Astrius

Hello DrT. What machine have you been using and what settings have you found most conducive to lucid dreaming? I had originally considered buying the CESta, but ultimately decided on the cheaper BT-7 to begin with. 

I would personally much rather use one of these devices over Galantamine because... 

1. Galantamine supplements contain Magnesium Stearate (as do most supplements), which is a nasty additive that my body can do without.

2. Galantamine should only be used occasionally, which is no good for those who want to lucid dream every night.

3. CES devices seem to offer many other benefits.

4. Once you own such a device, it should last for many years.

As regards the price, I suppose it depends on effectiveness. For something that could guarantee lucidity in all people, I would be willing to pay as much as I could afford. Certainly, hundreds of dollars (or more) would not be unreasonable. A device that only claimed to "help promote lucidity," however, would obviously not be worth as much (although I'd still probably want to buy it). It seems that one of the issues with CES is that "individual results vary." This is the response I got from Sota about which BT-7 mode is most suitable for lucid dreaming. 

There are so many things that can affect one's dreaming that experimenting with various frequencies can be a long and frustrating task (as you may have discovered). In my own experience with the BT-7, I am currently finding that Mode 5 may elicit longer and more memorable dreams. I've not had any lucidity yet, but I'm hoping that will come after the recommended 30 days or so of continued use.

Feel free to PM with any info you think I'd find useful.

----------


## Astrius

Here's my first documented dream since using the BT-7.

----------


## Wattage

So, please let us know if you really think this device works. I'm considering getting one for lucid dreaming and other purposes with meditation and whatnot.

----------


## datamine

> Here's my first documented dream since using the BT-7.





Hi everyone, im new to this website. okay so I bought the biotuner, i believe it's BT7, almost a week ago. and it's been like 5 days since i used it, 2 x per day and no more.

This morning I woke up at 7am to study for a test, then i ate some oatmeal and I did the 2 sessions, 40 minutes total. I was laying on my bed and I fell asleep. 

I had this realllly strange dream and it was so real. I was on a ship with water and high tides. I saw a tsunami that hit the ship. There was this one point in the dream when I went to my car in my parking lot and this police officer started to ask me how I was doing. Then after some chat, him and a bunch of his friends not in uniform were there. one of them asked me if my last name was... blah blah blah (don't want to tell u what name they said..)  then I said no and found out that there was a ticket written for that name. Then i looked back near my car and at another location close to it... there was this family talking in the background, probably about the ticket... and then that's when I woke up and went to study. I slept around 8am and woke up at 10:30am if this helps. 

Currently I own the silver pulser and the biotuner. before...i bought some units on ebay and also from scada research but i wanted to try the units endorsed by bob beck. 


Oh yes, and I hope you all go and watch the documentary called "the beautiful truth"

----------


## BlueRiot

Mine arrives on Tuesday, I'll post results

----------


## BlueRiot

Ok, so I've been using the BT7 for a little less than a week now and I want to dispel some assumptions people reading this might be making (I sure did heh). 

1) Cranial-Electric-Stimulation does not induce a "trance" state when you're using it, the act of having the unit active on your body does not constitute an "action" because you don't have to do or feel anything, you just put it on your arm and go do chores or other things until it's time to take it off.  I had it in my head that given the right circumstances I would be able to use this to quite literally induce a lucid dream.  That is, obviously, not the case and I don't want people to buy a device on false assumptions.

2) While it *does* stimulate dreams, that's not why you should buy it.  You should buy it because it "fixes" some of the major chemical imbalances we as humans develop over the course of our lives, it stimulates the brain to regenerate itself and in doing so it repairs old pathways which repopulates your memory.  That's why it works for more vivid dreams, your brain literally has a closer functionality to your brain when you were young.

Since I've started using it with my wife every day for 20-40 minutes each she's had 2 major adjustments (within the first two days of starting) where her spinal bones snapped back into place after being out of place since her car accident like 3 years ago. It's no miracle device yet but she's sleeping better so it's all good thus far!

----------


## J.D.

What? It fixed her spine?! Please elaborate!

----------


## BlueRiot

It didn't "fix" her spine. She's been in a couple car accidents over the last few years and with every one she's been in progressively more pain (radiating from her neck/right shoulder).  After her first session with the BT7 literally as she was unclipping the ear things her neck audiably cracked 3 times fast and she said she could feel a part of her arm that she hadn't felt in a couple years.  Now, it was pain in that part but it was an old pain so maybe that's good maybe that's bad. I suspect it is better pain than numb.

The second time she used it as she was taking it off her jaw audibly cracked and she said her ear popped (she's had ear problems and hearing problems since she was young) and she could hear out of it for the first time in a couple years, additionally that she wasn't defaulting to clenched jaw and her jaw itself seemed to be operating perfectly when before it had popped a little bit.

Her mood has improved, and she has commented on how she is sleeping noticably better and not waking up nearly as much.  

I have noticed I am barely remembering dreams, but even that is an improvement as my dream recall has been 0 for the last couple years (since I had some health problems start)

I've read a TON of literature on the BT7 and the theory behind it and the history of the technology and it seems overwhelmingly that the real "wow" results happen after 3 weeks of use, so I guess time will tell.

----------


## DrTechnical

Hello BlueRiot:

I wanted to offer a few thoughts. First, I agree that this particular device would likely have no impact on "trance like states" or lucid dreamng.

You need to understand the history here. CES has been studied and used since the 1950's or so. The main impetus was resolution of sleep disorders, anxiety and depression. The waveform usually used in these circumstances leveraged a bi-phasic signal with an envelope of 0.5 - 1 Hz (other research leveraged a 100 Hz waveform). This is very deep in the delta range of the brains electro chemical activity. As you said, there is a great deal of evidence that this signal can re-wire the brain and smooth responses in the alpha range over time.

If you wanted to use CES for a trance like state, you would probably leverage a signal more in the theta range of about 4Hz.

I personally have used CES for lucid dream induction many times and own a US patent app on the subject. The signal and usage protocol is unlike what you are doing here. I have a call for participation going on at my "other home" and people are welcome to contact me there if they are interested in trialing the technology.


Edit:

just double checked:  Bio tuner is a 1000 Hz carrier, modulated by a 111 Hz signal with the potential to modify duty cycle and use the Shumann resonance as an additional amp modulation.

----------


## BlueRiot

Hi DrTechnical,

We actually agree, and it wasn't my intention to suggest that no CES device will induce trance, I just wanted to point out that the Biotuner 7 specifically is not designed with that capacity in mind. It does have the shumann frequency (setting 3 & 6) and a .5hz modulation availabile as well.

----------


## BlueRiot

I also wanted to mention that I not only had one of the first dreams I can remember last night after a 4am WBTB successful WILD attempt.  I used another LDS but have tried that regularly without luck before starting use of the BT7, now it started working.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

I bought a BT7 unit and I have been using it for two days two times a day.  So far what I can say is that you can feel it. Earlier today I put it on setting 2 and I felt my heart race for like 30 seconds!   Yesterday I felt like I just stepped on to an elevator and got that wobbling or heaviness swept over me. I have noticed more clarity in my dreams; not like creepy clear but clear.

I have noticed that my concentration is easier while laying down with these on. So it makes it much easier to WILD.  I have also used it while surfing the net. This is when I felt the wave of heaviness or getting on an elevator wobble. Other than that I felt pretty normal.

----------


## benandreas28

I purchased the Bio Tuner from Sota instruments and believe me if you want lucid dreams, buy it. It's the reason why I'm on this site, to try and control my dreams because they are so vivid and I can remember so much. Before I started using this device I hadn't remembered my dreams for years and now I remember many dreams every night even the bad or uncomfortable ones. Maybe this is why they call it a side effect as some peoples dreams are not pleasurable. The Bio Tuner sends a Frequency to you brain stimulating the production of the chemicals needed for deep sleep therefore allowing for more lucid dreaming. The Bio-Tuner is used to help drug addicts and or alcoholics to stop using as it allows them to quit without experiencing severe withdrawals. Pete Townsend used it to conquer a severe heroin addiction along with many others. It also has been proven to make you smarter and more alert which I personally feel it also does. I actually find myself reading faster and remembering more. I have had no negative side effects and would recommend this product as well as other Sota Instruments products to anyone. For those who would doubt me, I am just an average working class guy with no reason to fabricate a story for this forum. The only reason I'm posting this is to tell other people how well this worked for me.

----------


## atkins513

> I purchased the Bio Tuner from Sota instruments and believe me if you want lucid dreams, buy it. It's the reason why I'm on this site, to try and control my dreams because they are so vivid and I can remember so much. Before I started using this device I hadn't remembered my dreams for years and now I remember many dreams every night even the bad or uncomfortable ones. Maybe this is why they call it a side effect as some peoples dreams are not pleasurable. The Bio Tuner sends a Frequency to you brain stimulating the production of the chemicals needed for deep sleep therefore allowing for more lucid dreaming. The Bio-Tuner is used to help drug addicts and or alcoholics to stop using as it allows them to quit without experiencing severe withdrawals. Pete Townsend used it to conquer a severe heroin addiction along with many others. It also has been proven to make you smarter and more alert which I personally feel it also does. I actually find myself reading faster and remembering more. I have had no negative side effects and would recommend this product as well as other Sota Instruments products to anyone. For those who would doubt me, I am just an average working class guy with no reason to fabricate a story for this forum. The only reason I'm posting this is to tell other people how well this worked for me.



So Benandreas28 sounds like an Advertisement for the Sota BT7 lol.. so I am considering buying one of these.. does anyone have any real results? Based on Dr Bob Beck's research and work, the device does work for many of the things mentioned on this forum. Has anyone else used this or any ces device?

----------


## atkins513

For the record, I purchased this device, I will update this forum in 1-4 weeks with my results. I think this is worthy of discussion. Let me know if you guys are interested.

----------


## DREAMER242000

Cheers atkins
I have been reading this thread and this device seems to have some great potential, I will
look forward with interest to your results with it.

I manage to have lucid dreams pretty frequently but my dream recall is really poor even though I
keep a DJ, the only way I have managed to dramatically improve my recall is when i take ld pills,
I would rather not depend on pills for this.
The main reason i have been considering purchasing this device is in the hope my dream recall
and vividness could be enhanced by using it.
I look forward to any info on your results in using it and wish you the best of luck.
DREAMER242000

----------


## atkins513

Day 1:
The device arrived today and these are the first initial impressions. Its small, light weight, put together nicely. I have not had a "session" with the device just yet as I am still researching settings, modes, ect. I did however try it out for about a minute.. Its noticeable to say the least.. I put the two ear clips onto my ears, the light comes on to tell you that a closed circuit has been completed (meaning a flow of current from 1 ear to the other). So I turn it onto mode 1, turn up the power knob a little.. I feel a buzzing from the connection to my ear, but I also feel my brain soaking in the juice.. my thoughts immediately become somewhat harder to complete and I feel more euphoric than anything else... i ran it for 1 minute compared to the standard 20 minute session. Before bed, I plan to run the full session then go to sleep. I'm not expecting anything significant tonight, as all the studies say it takes days or weeks to feel strong changes in sleep patterns or dreaming.. but I have seen people report immediate "changes" of some kind... we will see.. This will be considered my day 1, even though it is almost 10:30pm here... So I will continue this tomorrow and try to post daily as changes occur. All new post will be in my own thread linked below and not in this one. Thanks for the interest....

http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/anyone...iences-125218/

----------


## atkins513

Day 2:
Another restful night's sleep, with memorable dreams.. not a great recall but I remembered most details of the dreams, which was actually really impressive considering I went out drinking last night til and went to bed around 2am under the influence of alcohol lol... so to have any recall in this scenario was actually impressive. Nothing substantial to report today, but im not expecting anything right away as the deep effects are usually cumulative and after many sessions.

----------


## DREAMER242000

For anybody who is interested after having read many reviews on this site and
elsewhere on the internet I decided to order a Bio Tuner last week the main
reason for me was in the hope it might improve the vividness of my dreams.
I received it last Thursday and have been using it for one session of 20 minutes
in mode 1 every night before sleep.
I know its early days so far, but the only difference I have noticed is that i feel 
more relaxed and chilled out since using it and my sleep seems to have improved
somewhat, mentally I believe I feel slightly more focused.
As far as Lucid dreams are concerned I have noticed no difference in my ld total
or any increase in dream vividness.

----------


## atkins513

> For anybody who is interested after having read many reviews on this site and
> elsewhere on the internet I decided to order a Bio Tuner last week the main
> reason for me was in the hope it might improve the vividness of my dreams.
> I received it last Thursday and have been using it for one session of 20 minutes
> in mode 1 every night before sleep.
> I know its early days so far, but the only difference I have noticed is that i feel 
> more relaxed and chilled out since using it and my sleep seems to have improved
> somewhat, mentally I believe I feel slightly more focused.
> As far as Lucid dreams are concerned I have noticed no difference in my ld total
> or any increase in dream vividness.



Thanks for your update. I am on day 6 using mode 3 once early in the day and mode 1 right before sleep. The one thing that is incredible is that after running mode 1 for 20 minutes before sleep is that after it shuts off and I roll over, i can barely remember my head hitting the pillow before its the next morning and ive had a long restful nights sleep lol.. I have noticed I am having much better recall of dreams.. over-all, I feel very relaxed after using the device as well.. keep us updated and feel free to post in my thread as well with your results.. (in my sig) so others can follow it there too.  :smiley:

----------


## DREAMER242000

Thanks Atkins  for the updates on your progress with the Bio tuner.
Last night I had my first noticeable effect on my dreaming with three
vivid dreams one becoming Lucid, vivid dreams are rare for me so i am
hoping this is a sign of more to come. :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

> Thanks Atkins  for the updates on your progress with the Bio tuner.
> Last night I had my first noticeable effect on my dreaming with three
> vivid dreams one becoming Lucid, vivid dreams are rare for me so i am
> hoping this is a sign of more to come.



I also had 3 very vidid dreams this morning, wiht partial lucidity. it seems the biotuner is doing exactly what its supposed to  :smiley:  I just updated more info on my thread.


ALSO, dreamer, are you noticing waking life effects from the biotuner such as mental clarity, mood changes, or anything like that? The supposed effects of this machine go well beyond dreaming. I am starting to notice a gradual change in every day life, but I wont report noticeable waking changes until I experience them. I am experiencing something though.

----------


## DREAMER242000

Hi Atkins
I had another vivid dream which turned lucid last night which I am pleased 
about. :smiley: 
As for the Bio tuners effect on my waking life, i feel more relaxed since using
it and things that once would have got me down don't seem to bother me now
its like taking St Johns wort, and as I said in an earlier post my mind seems more
focused. :smiley:

----------


## f2jilani

Can anyone please post more updates about their findings in regards to this device? What differences in your life do you feel have gone through since the start of using this device?

----------


## atkins513

Day 19:

So I have been using the device for what is going on 3 weeks.
I understand this forum is for "dreams" related things, but I want to give a full account up to this point of how
this device has affected me. The biotuner makes many claims, along with lucid dreaming.. 

A little background. I am someone who doesn't get much restful sleep. Also, take a medication for treating symptoms of a.d.d.  So my experiments with this device were
personally meant to go much further than just lucid dreaming. I can tell you that every since I Have started using the BT7, my sleep has become very restful.. and most nights I am in bed by midnight, which wasn't typical at all. 
I get a very long nights rest it feels now.. each morning I wake feeling well rested.. my days have changed as well.. i stopped taking vyvanse for a.d.d to see how the bt7 did with that. After the first week I was somewhat frustrated, my thinking was still cloudy, hazy... as it always was ... this is what a.d.d. feels like.. you can't complete thoughts, tasks, goals.. and so on.. i had filled a new script to alleviate these things but planned to hold out and see how the bt7 did. So the first week i was frustrated because it wasn't showing results there.. i was sleeping well, even having more vivid dreams... but now I can honestly report, after 3 weeks of using the device nightly.. I don't even desire the medicine anymore to clear up the symptoms of A.d.d., because i don't have the symptoms of A.d.d.  Most days I think so clearly, that it doesn't feel like the meds would change anything... this truly is one thing I have been able to account for... 

For the rest of you... my dreams have indeed became more vivid.. although I have learned that recall still completely vanishes if you dont journal.. I have longer, more vivid dreams it seems, but if i don't stop to focus on them after i wake up, and write them down.. i have no recollection of them, or very little of them, within an hour.. 

I will continue posting to this thread as I will continue using the device... but if someone were to ask me for an honest recommendation on whether to use this or not? Yes, go for it... because
if these effects continue, or even strengthen, then this device is a real life changer... to be able to go off the meds entirely and not be dependent on medication to be able to focus clearly is a "dream" of mine personally..  The effects I am feeling are no placebo effect.. its a difference you can truly feel being on add medication, and off add medication.. and this device is showing better results daily to replace that..

thanks guys. please continue to post your own results.

----------


## f2jilani

> Day 19:
> 
> So I have been using the device for what is going on 3 weeks.
> I understand this forum is for "dreams" related things, but I want to give a full account up to this point of how
> this device has affected me. The biotuner makes many claims, along with lucid dreaming.. 
> 
> A little background. I am someone who doesn't get much restful sleep. Also, take a medication for treating symptoms of a.d.d.  So my experiments with this device were
> personally meant to go much further than just lucid dreaming. I can tell you that every since I Have started using the BT7, my sleep has become very restful.. and most nights I am in bed by midnight, which wasn't typical at all. 
> I get a very long nights rest it feels now.. each morning I wake feeling well rested.. my days have changed as well.. i stopped taking vyvanse for a.d.d to see how the bt7 did with that. After the first week I was somewhat frustrated, my thinking was still cloudy, hazy... as it always was ... this is what a.d.d. feels like.. you can't complete thoughts, tasks, goals.. and so on.. i had filled a new script to alleviate these things but planned to hold out and see how the bt7 did. So the first week i was frustrated because it wasn't showing results there.. i was sleeping well, even having more vivid dreams... but now I can honestly report, after 3 weeks of using the device nightly.. I don't even desire the medicine anymore to clear up the symptoms of A.d.d., because i don't have the symptoms of A.d.d.  Most days I think so clearly, that it doesn't feel like the meds would change anything... this truly is one thing I have been able to account for... 
> ...



Wow, thankyou so much for your input on this device!! Its like the future me wrote that. I also suffer from ADD and Insomnia. I am currently prescribed 40 mg Vyvanse (If i must say so, it works amazingly), and for night time i am prescribed mylan-quetiapine 25 mg for sleep, which also works amazingly. On Vyvanse, i felt like i could achieve anything, and i was making everything possible and actually making things happen. I felt the happiest i had ever felt, and i literally felt like everything is in the palm of my hands. I became goal-oriented and nothing seemed to intimidate me. I felt like i was almost on path to becoming one of the greatest scholar. FAST FORWARD - My holistic doctor recommended to get off all meds. I injured myself from gym 2 months ago, which i know it was the heavy weights i was lifting. I went to this doctor as she does accupuncture/message/physio therapy, but she works with meridians which i am not too familiar with. She mentioned that my spleen is week and that i need to get off meds or her treatment wont work. Its been exactly 2 weeks since ive been off all meds, and i am so close to getting back on them. If my psychiatrist heard this, i am sure hed be upset about this as i am not following the prescription he gave me. Life again seems to be that much harder, i am getting so pissed at night time because i cant fall asleep on schedule, and i feel soooo damn tired in the mornings. While on vyvanse+sleep pills i was able to fall asleep by 10pm and wakeup at 8am. Now i cant fall asleep till after 2 am and am waking up past 11:30am!!!! I was currently studying for the GMAT and since ive been off meds (in 2 weeks) i have only been able to finish 1 chapter, while on vyvanse i was finishing 3 chapters a day! While on vyvanse, id feel like im nash from the beautiful mind, my mind was able to solve problems at a rate that i didnt even know was achievable, and i miss that so much.

I have ordered the new neurotrek digital pro 3 device but it wont be shipping until later this week. But at the end of the day, its the same device as sota bio tuner with added functionality of playing around. It is so good to hear that you feel like you can completely get off meds, because that is my ultimate goal. My ultimate goal is to work at the level that i work at while on vyvanse and also be able to sleep like a normal person by 10 am -= all without meds=-, which is why i am investing so much into this CES device. 

I believe, given the research and peoples account, this CES device will be the answer to most of my problems. I am big into working out but i can never seem to get big, main reason being SHITTY SLEEPS! I have concluded even by ADD is related to shitty sleep constantly for 6+ years. If this device can heal my sleeping patters without the need to resort to pills, it will be miraculous to say the least.

Some more questions for you if you dont mind. Do you feel like your mind is working at the level it was while on vyvanse? Do you now feel like a normal person in terms of sleeping, like what you were before your insomnia started? Has your outlook on life changed as it did when you first started taking vyvanse? 

Also Does anyone know what frequencies exactly does the bio tuner uses?

----------


## atkins513

I have not checked out the neurotek yet that you mentioned but I am going to look it up in a moment. So let me try to answer this the best I can. I feel like my mind is working is much more functional way than it is without the vyvanse normally. I dont feel like I have hit the max peak yet that the device should offer.. if it can completely correct the chemical balance in the brain after more use as it claims then i should be at 100 percent within a few more weeks or so.. my symptoms have been very strong off the medicine so I have a feeling it will take a little more correction for me than most. I have been on the 50mg vyvanse for over a year. I had been off of it completely for over 2 months when I got my new prescription. I decided that instead of taking the vyvanse that I wanted to give this machine a shot, so i have not even opened the bottle yet at todays point. I dont feel 100 percent all the time yet, the way i did on vyvanse. However, the effectiveness of the CES treatment seems to be climbing more and more by the weeks.. Some days I feel incredible, like 100 percent.. like I couldnt even feel any better by taking the vyvanse... I have never felt this good without taking the vyvanse in my past. Some days, I feel kind of ok... but everyday seems more clear, focused, and motivated, than without the vyvanse, only using the ces device nightly. So the device is working, and some days I feel like I could be 100 percent, but others, like today for instance, im only feeling about 50 percent better.. I do want to say again, that even on days when i dont feel 100 percent, its leaps and bounds over doing nothing.. so the device is working, and i believe is gradually curing me completely. I do sleep pretty well.. usually im in bed by midnight, sometimes earlier now.. and I used to stay up most of the night before using the ces device, even on vyvanse, sleeping was more of an issue.. the one thing this treatment does hands down is help you sleep.. no one could deny that lol... my outlook on life is based on how effective the ces treatment feels that day.. it is getting better and better... and I think  that will be 100 percent after more use of ces. Ive never been depressed but i do feel unmotivated many times... the vyvanse changed this incredibly.. and some days i feel this way with ces.. 

The biotuner uses over 500 frequencies in bundles.. but with different amplitudes and hertz ranges... this is confusing I know but thats the best I can explain it... 
please continue to post your results to this thread as I would be very interested in hearing them... along with anyone else considering these methods for both dreaming and life improvement im sure...

----------


## f2jilani

Wow, this is honestly what i was expecting as well. Ive been following the medical research being done on these devices, and in some of the latest researches that are popping up, i have noticed that they are being funded by some of the biggest pharmaceutical companies (pfizer), which really caught my eye. Why would the biggest pharmaceutical company be interested in this device that might possibly hurt their business in a big way if it continues to work this successfully for a lot of people.

Now its interesting what you mentioned about how the biotuner works, because from my knowledge, the Neurotrek works by you setting individual frequencies yourself, that is the added benefit of that device, its recommended for more experienced users i suppose. So now im thinking maybe i should get the bio-tuner as well just for tuning up my brain back to normal levels without the worry of manually adjusting frequencies, while for specific purposes i will have the neurotrek. I just can't wait to get one though because being off meds has really put me back with my goals.

----------


## atkins513

I know what you mean about your goals, because since I first started the vyvanse a couple years ago... i actualy got a lot of things accomplished in my life.. now im trying to avoid going back on the medicine to accomplish the same results. Only time will tell how the biotuner replaces that..

----------


## f2jilani

So have you felt any more gains with the use of the device? I got mine too earlier this week, so far i have used it for 3 days and only thing i feel so far is better focus than before and better moods, but its nowhere as strong as it would be say when i am on vyvanse.

----------


## atkins513

Yea this thing seems to do wonders in the long run. Please continue to update this thread with your daily progression F2jilani  :smiley:

----------


## f2jilani

I have been using the device for 16 days now, twice a day on average. I usually do mode 1 for 10 minutes, then mode 3 for 10 minutes in the mornings and then mode 3 for 10 minutes, then mode 2 for 10 minutes before sleeping. Serious effects have only now started to kick in. My insomnia seems to have gotten much better. I can sleep within 20 minutes after using the device now at night time. Although i must mention i also have been taking warm milk+honey before sleeping. Overall i have become more social person again, and i can communicate better with people. My anxiety levels have seem to vanish, i never thought i had anxiety until i used this device and seeing what i have been capable of doing now that i wasn't before. Its been really weird for the past couple days, i am remembering things that are so minor details from past out of the blue. Things like user id's and passwords that i haven't used for several years, or people i had only met once quite briefly in the past but i still remembered them. Dreams seem to be getting more and more vivid by the day. My REM sleep time has been increasing daily (i have the Zeo sleep manager), which has consistently been giving be ZQ score 0f 80%+ daily now within the past week. my REM sleep for yesterday was 1 hr 48 minutes. My memory recall has been better than ever to recall dreams. My memory in general has sharpened. It seems to have almost cured my insomnia which was 1/2 the reason i started using this device. It still has not gotten my attention level to what i want it to be, which is what it is when i pop a vyvanse. I will wait it out patiently and see how the effects improve over the next 14 days. Also i must say, i definitely feel like somethings happening within my brain, i mean physically i feel it sort of vibrating or buzzing inside, as if i can feel the electricity. So far so good, but i really hope it can get my attention level to vyvanse level.

----------


## DaveC

I ordered a Bio Tuner BT7 today. Once it arrives, I'll follow up as my experience progresses. 

I made the purchase for other reasons, but definitely look forward to the possibility of more vivid dreams.

Much appreciation for everyone contributing to this thread.

Cheers!

----------


## WanderingMind

*Bump*
Just got mine in the mail. I'll start updating. Not sure what frequency to experiment with though.
I'm going to try a 20 at around 6 PM Central, and again when I go to bed. 
I am having a bit of a dry spell as well.

----------


## WanderingMind

First night, and had a lucid. A vivid dream on the way in, and a lucid on the way out. I'm enjoying this thing already.
I used mode three for twenty minutes in the middle of the day, and then mode 2 prior to sleeping. So far so good.

----------


## atkins513

Great, glad to see someone else posting experience here. Sounds like you are starting with a good method already. I have tried the first 3, but never used the last 3 modes because they are the same as the first 3 modes, but weaker in strength. I have found that if I do mode 1 and then mode 2 one after the other that my dreams tend to be more vivid. Especially if I do these right before bed. Or in opposite order mode 2 then mode 1. I haven't yet experimented a lot with mode 3. Be sure to keep us updated on what works best for you to give you the most vivid dreams and lucids.

----------


## WanderingMind

Another dry spell, but I have consistently been using the bio tuner twice a day.
My sleep is very deep, with some dream recall here and there. But I have had no lucids until last night. I had two by using "The Phase" of Michael Raduga. I slept for five hours, woke up, and did some of the motions. It felt almost like an OBE/LD hybrid, but I enjoyed it.

----------


## SharingHealth

Hi. I sell nothing, so I don't think I am breaking forum rules, but I will say that I am biased toward the Brain Tuner/Bio Tuner. I write this post because after reading conversations, it seems I can fill in a few gaps of missing info. If anyone is interested in listening to the audio lecture from the early 80s about this technology, then it is on Sharing Health From the Heart specializing in bio electric protocols as a free download. 

Bob Beck was not a medical doctor, rather he had a Doctor of Science, he was a physicist and an electrical engineer, and list goes on. Very interesting human being whose ideas and work were decades ahead of his time. CES technology has been around for a hundred years. Originally called electro-sleep. Originally the intent was to try and put a person to sleep, but it didn't work quite like that. This was popular in Eastern Europe where most of the research was originally done. However, there was no interest in North America for this type of technology or electrotherapy in general. This is not necessarily due to conspiracy - although a little of that is definitely thrown in the mix - but rather North America had adopted a theory of Rationalist medicine. It wasn't enough that a therapy worked, you also had to have a theory of why and how it worked. With the prevailing medicine at the time believing we were wholly mechanical and chemical in nature - something electrical definitely did not follow any rational belief. However, forms of CES and electrotherapy continued to exist nonetheless - mainly because it worked....

That aside, Bob Beck based his CES unit, the Brain Tuner, or Biotuner, on the work of Meg Patterson and also the Russian research. Meg Patterson's unit was not portable, and she believed in entirely going the medical approval work. Bob's philosophy was that this type of technology, being wholly safe, should be in the hands of the people (he was dubbed the people's scientist) for individuals to choose for themselves. This is why this consumer product has no studies on it, and makes no claims other than relaxation and an increased sense of well-being. This was done to keep it easily accessible and affordable for the average person. In contrast, at the same time in the early 80s that Bob developed his unit, Daniel Kirsch of Alpha Stim developed his. He agreed with Patterson, and he wanted to go the medical route with FDA approval. As it turns out he had to finally sue the FDA in order to get it approved. So his CES unit is several hundred dollars more, but it does have many studies attached to it. Despite it being "approved" most in the medical establishment know little to nothing about it. So neither man was right or wrong in his approach - they just had different philosophies. From these two units sprung all the other companies making their own versions.

Bob did a lot of research in earlier years, and had also developed an EEG unit. With this unit, he observed the brain wave states of spiritual healers such as Shaman etc. This information was also built into the Brain Tuner (Biotuner) as the "secret" Russian 111.111 frequency, but also Bob decided to add in the earth frequency of 7.8 hz at the request of fellow scientists, friends and associates who felt this frequency assisted in meditative states.

It is true that a common "side-effect" can be lucid dreaming. However, the technology was actually for depression, anxiety, insomnia, addictions, brain enhancement etc. The Bio Tuner, or Brain Tuner, is a consumer product that is for relaxation and for promoting a sense of well-being, so it doesn't make any medical claims.

However, there are some cautions with using the unit. Twenty minute cycles are built-in and you should never use it more than 40 minutes at a time. Research indicates that 45 minutes is the "red" line, and after that point, anything beneficial starts being undone. If someone had a real serious condition, they may consider using the unit 40 minutes twice or 3 times a day, but not consecutively. For lucid dreaming purposes, probably 20 to 40 minutes once a day is probably sufficient. The other thing is, if someone wants restful sleep, it is not advised to use it sooner than 5 hours before bedtime. Also a caution is that it can cause temporary blood pressure drops, so you don't want to use it driving, etc - the usual warnings that come with all electronic equipment like this. Another is that approximately 10 percent of the population will get headaches or shoulder/neck pain with it, despite the fact the electrodes attach to the earlobes. Not sure what causes this, but it is occassionally reported. 

Warm regards to all,
 Vicki

Hopefully, this reply answers some questions and curiosities out there. Feel free to contact me using ***Private Message***for any clarification on what I've said here.

----------


## SharingHealth

Sorry, forgot to mention, the various modes are to prevent brain acclimization only. However, the 3rd mode, the 7.8 hz is the earth frequency, which some say assists them in reaching altered states, or deepens meditation.

Warm regards,
Vicki

----------


## BentBuddha

Fascinating. Thanks everyone. I have ordered one from ebay and will arrive Monday. Will add my experiences to the thread. 

I have sustained an injury from a anxiety med called Lexapro. For 12months I have had headaches, anhedonia, and almost no ability to form new memories. After reading a sentence or article, the memory of what I just read or learned vanishes like a dream in the morning. I feel like I have Bi Polar and Alzheimers. 100's of ppl in a couple of other forums I'm a member of also have suffered this injury from these drugs. I'm hoping this device helps and your posts have given me some hope. 

I used to practice lucid dreaming about 15yrs ago. I'd forgotten all about it but my interest has been aroused again from this forum and I'm going to start a journal again after the device arrives. 

Mine is a Sota BT8. As far as I can tell it's the same as the BT7 except the ear plug cord plugs into the unit via a usb type plug. 

bb

----------


## SharingHealth

Hi Bent Buddha: Try as I might, I can't find a way to privately message you here despite the directions on FAQ. If you can contact me ***Using Private Messaging***, I'd like to give you some info on the non-lucid-dreaming part of your post. I think you will find it interesting and potentially helpful (this is not a commercial request btw), I don't want to post it here as it is way off topic. Sorry again folks for making this post here.





> Fascinating. Thanks everyone. I have ordered one from ebay and will arrive Monday. Will add my experiences to the thread. 
> 
> I have sustained an injury from a anxiety med called Lexapro. For 12months I have had headaches, anhedonia, and almost no ability to form new memories. After reading a sentence or article, the memory of what I just read or learned vanishes like a dream in the morning. I feel like I have Bi Polar and Alzheimers. 100's of ppl in a couple of other forums I'm a member of also have suffered this injury from these drugs. I'm hoping this device helps and your posts have given me some hope. 
> 
> I used to practice lucid dreaming about 15yrs ago. I'd forgotten all about it but my interest has been aroused again from this forum and I'm going to start a journal again after the device arrives. 
> 
> Mine is a Sota BT8. As far as I can tell it's the same as the BT7 except the ear plug cord plugs into the unit via a usb type plug. 
> 
> bb

----------


## melanieb

Use the links above or found on your profile to Private Message.

----------


## WanderingMind

Well I've done it every day, and have overall experienced some increased in dream vividness, lucidity chances, but mostly other changes. Restful sleep, a much better mood and reflection on life. 
I'm going to keep doing my 3-2, but may switch it up after a few more weeks to the 1 2 you mentioned.

----------


## lillybeth

hi astrius,
where did you get the info that modes 2 and 5 of the bio tuner pertain to deep sleep? On healpyourselfathome they say it's modes 1 and 4 for deep sleep and 2 and 5 for energizing. Yesterday I tried mode 1 before sleeping and lay hours awake. so your information might be right.

thanks lillybeth

----------


## Mysticalhealer

I just purchased the bio tuner 8 from Sota. It will arrive in a couple of days. I have had serious insomnia for about 22 years that has resulted in using perscription drugs Ativan   and zopliclone. I don't like zopliclone as it increases anxiety. The only real relief that I have had from chronic insomnia is practicing yoga. I was doing it quiet often for two years. Then I had to switch yoga instructors and I injured my back with my new instructor which led to me getting out of this habit. Yoga does help anxiety and insomnia .  I'm very interested in lucid dreaming and OBe's . I have had quite a few lucid dreams and some very mystical spiritual dreams. In fact , the reason I have ordered this device was from a dream. It's weird but I had never heard of a CES or bio tuner. In my dream I was taking a course. We were using the Brain Tuner. That's what it was called in my dream. I remarked in my dream to my instructor that it made my dreams more lucid. Upon waking from this dream, I wrote the name of this machine down and quickly found it on the net. I wasn't convinced it would work and only found this group recently. I had interesting chills go through my body with this thread as I recalled my dream. I bought it to improve my sleep and my life in general but would be very happy to have lucid dreams with it as I'm a spiritual seeker/explorer. I have used a light and sound machine but not consistently.  I will give an update in a week or so.

I just received my bt8 today.  I don't get much sleep. Please share more of your experiences with the machine.
Thank you.

----------


## ozmoses

Just to decided to join the discussion.  I purchased the Sota Bio Tuner BT8 over a year ago and after regular use, over a month, I sort of gave up. I did follow the instructions and changed the modes up regularly and also never did more than 2 divided 20 minutes sessions per day.  I didn't notice any improvement in mood, concentration, or anything else for that matter.  That was a bummer as there are so many things out there, including supplements, that get these great reviews, but end up doing nothing for me.

That being said, I'm going to give it another shot and journal it more regularly.  As we speak, I'm running mode 4. 

I've dabled with "Earthing", I have a Sota Magnetic Pulser which "may" actually be somewhat beneficial.  I let my mom try the Pulser and she feels that it's helped her with her rheumatism, etc.  I've recently started using that again on my brain.  All a mystery. I also have a Hulda Clark Zapper which I think has helped when I feel a cold coming on. I haven't gotten "sick" since I've owned that unit which is a bit over a year. 

Anyways, back to the Bio Tuner.  I will post updates good/bad/neutral.  I hope that I notice some positives this time around.

----------


## Mysticalhealer

Thanks for posting. 
I tried it for three weeks then stopped. I noticed a change in my mood  as I do seem happier but it didn't help my insomnia at all, and it didn't help my memory , if anything, I was more foggy. I stopped for three days. I'm going to give it another three weeks again of every day use. I'm quite disappointed as the reviews were good. 

I have used settings 1,2&3. I will try 4,5 & 6 . I use water on the ear clips. I'm going to get gel and see if that makes a difference. 

Good luck, I hope it does something for you this time around.

I found this....

''The most comprehensive review of the research in CES published to date is a chapter by Ray B. Smith, Ph.D. in the book, Neural Stimulation, published in 1985. Dr. Smith has been researching CES since 1972. He concluded, "There are 40 studies of CES readily available in the U.S. in which the dependent variable is reliable. When these are examined alone it becomes apparent that CES is effective in alleviating symptoms of anxiety, depression, and insomnia...CES appears effective as a treatment for withdrawal in the chemically dependent person...Other promising areas of treatment are in hypergastric acidity and migraine headaches." Dr. Smith adds, "CES appears to be safe, with no harm or negative side effects having been reported to date in controlled studies...Finally, while one usually assumes some placebo effect from a treatment as dramatic as this, none has been reported in studies controlled for this effect."

I'm not sure what they did to get these  type of results.  It may be something as simple as using the conductive gel on the ear clips. I will repost in another three weeks.

If you are reading this and have tried this machine, please post your results.

I watched the video that Sota has put out. They suggest using the unit for two months continuously.

----------


## Mysticalhealer

I have used the Sota Bio tuner now for about 8 weeks. It has pretty much taken care of my insomnia. I dream clearer and more often but nothing really spectacular yet  :smiley:  I would recommend this machine for insomnia, but I'm not so sure my dreams have improved a lot.

Good Luck!!

----------

